# Any edelbrock carb guys out there?



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

When I fire my 71 350 off it runs fine. Rpms begin to surge up and down. I can drive it down the road but it wants to surge unless I give it more fuel. 
Im not an edelbrock carb fan at all. Not sure where to start looking. The first day I had the car it didnt do this. I have changed nothing. It will quit after I have driven the car about half the day.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Edelbrocks are simple for the DIY guys compared to Holleys and Quadrajets. When you give it more fuel you actuating the accelerator pump, thus temp curing a lean condition. You may have old gas in the car that is coming and going mixed with good gas. Sounds like a partially clogged jet or crap in the carb. The carb was on the car when you bought it. I would get a kit from autozone or wherever, tear it down, clean it out good and see if a quicky rebuild fixes the problem. The weird part is that it runs fine later, not just after the choke turns off, hmm. Could also be a vacuum leak. While rebuilding the carb, do a tune up and then you'll know where you are at.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check the timing and vacuum port for the timing advance. The surging could be the timing changing with the vacuum. Maybe the advance needs the other port on the front of the carb?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

:agree Check for vacuum leaks and confirm your timing...

If you decide to rebuild your carb it's pretty easy stuff...I was having all kinds of crazy issues and finally got off my tail section and rebuilt my Edelbrock, car runs fine now

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/idle-problems-back-26932/

Summit sells a kit for Edelbrocks:

Edelbrock 1477 - Edelbrock Performer Carburetor Maintenance Kits - Overview - SummitRacing.com

Rick


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

RUKEE , I was thinking the same thing. 
Im gonna look at that because when I got the car. The spark advance wasnt plugged up, so I plugged it on the front right port. And now that I think about it, until then all was good. What does the intial timing need to be set on?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok just did some troubleshooting. I just went and took the spark advance off the passenger front port. Surging gone. So now I have to get the timing set properly. Seems that off idle, the vac was to much for my timing. I went and bought a digital timing light with tach . 

Found some antifreeze ontop of the timing/water pump cover too!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You hooked up the advance and it started pinging?
Set timing to 6 BTDC. Back it off a little if it pings, or run better gas in it.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

No it started surging. 


After some work. Setting the timing to 34* on the light, then turning the dist til the balancer aligns at 0*. If I plug the spark advance up and crack the throttle it surges. If I leave the spark advance hose off the carb, it mechanically advances to 34* close to 2500 rpms.

Basically its fine with out the vac spark advance. Plug it up and it all goes to hell and surges, unless you give more throttle.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried to connect the advance to the drivers side vacuum port?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

No not yet. I guess I could try that to.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I forget which is which, but one of the nipples is manifold vacuum and the other is ported vacuum.


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I forget which is which, but one of the nipples is manifold vacuum and the other is ported vacuum.


Ported vacuum is on the passenger side of the carb, manifold vacuum is on the driver side.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

You have the symptoms of too much advance. If you set the initial to 6 degrees and the total is 34 degrees without the vacuum, you have more than 50 degrees with the vacuum connected. This causes surge. You need to limit the total advance with vacuum to around 40 degrees and the surge will go away. I had the same problem with my '64 GTO.


----------

